# Other Pythons > Blood Pythons >  Nageswari

## Prognathodon

My husband is soooo good to me! I was looking at red bloods yesterday, and he leaned over and added one to the shopping cart! 

I want a pretty pet, not a breeder, so I'm getting a T- get albino girl from Reptillis Herps. She's a 2015 baby, number 15-054.http://www.reptillisherps.com/store/...29_15-054.html. If the link goes dead, she looks a lot like the other het albino girls on this page: http://www.reptillisherps.com/store/..._%26_Hets.html. She's the one my husband picked mostly at random, but after looking at them all again I decided to stick with her (since I can't afford a batik).

Ordered yesterday early-mid afternoon, got an e-mail confirmation of the transaction, but hadn't heard from Mr. Tillis to set up shipping, so I gave in to my impatience and called after lunch today - as he was about to call. She's going out today and I should have her tomorrow. (Pace pace pace, fidget fidget fidget). This is the first snake I've had shipped, and even though I know she'll be fine, I'm fussing. When I got fish a few months ago they were delivered around 9 am, expecting the same for Nageswari - the advantage of living near-ish O'Hare airport.

I found a decent price on Cambro polycarbonate food-service tubs (webrestaurantstore.com), so she gets to be our first tub-housed snake, until she grows up into an AP enclosure. I've avoided tubs until now because I want to be able to see my scale-babies, and even Rubbermaid clear/translucent tubs are more brittle than I like. With Cambros I get a tub I can see into, that I can trust for durability (I'm a Civil Engineer, over-designing is what we do! )


Sent using software and hardware

----------

_Albert Clark_ (10-18-2017),Black Swamp (09-28-2016),_Dxw425_ (06-06-2017)

----------


## Fraido

SO jealous! 😊 Can't wait to see your photos.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## Prognathodon

I would like to categorically state that I am not obsessively checking FedEx tracking . . . but that would be a lie.


Sent using software and hardware

----------


## Prognathodon

She's a feisty baby!  Got me 3-4 times in a couple minutes!  Makes up for my super-sweet baby Woma Python.  

Since she was so hissy-pissy I didn't get any stills, but I did a little I boxing video, and there's a nice shot of her at the end.

https://youtu.be/Y-8_hnsFGWk


Sent using software and hardware

----------

_Albert Clark_ (10-18-2017),_Fraido_ (09-16-2016),_Godzilla78_ (10-16-2017),_GoingPostal_ (09-16-2016),_jmcrook_ (09-16-2016)

----------


## Prognathodon

Got a bunch of pictures when I moved Nageswari into her Cambro tub. First one is in her shipping box, the rest were taken from outside the tub in place on the shelf.






And behold! I have (re-) invented the rack! 


I moved shelves around on this IKEA Ivar unit and was thinking I'd be safe with no clips. Then I snapped the shelf into position on the pins, and decided otherwise - but a piece of 1x2 is a nice snug fit between the lid and the shelf above, and requires less faffing about with than clips.


Sent using software and hardware

----------

_Albert Clark_ (10-18-2017),Black Swamp (09-28-2016)

----------


## Fraido

So cute! She is beautiful, gotta love fiesty ones. :Wink: 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## GoingPostal

Congrats!  First blood?  Looks like some nice pink around the neck and good color.  Should settle down with age, they can be so nervous and angry as babies though lol.

----------


## Prognathodon

Yes, my first blood python (but not the first time a python's drawn blood ). 

When I moved her into the tub after lunch she seemed less cranky, but she's definitely getting a few undisturbed days to settle in. Plus she's in one of the quieter rooms of the house. She's about a year old, so from what I understand, still baby-nippy.

As much as I like my mellow snakes, there *is* something about the feisty ones.


Sent using software and hardware

----------


## Prognathodon

Last night I gave Nageswari a temporary cardboard-box hide (since the hides we have about the right size are top-opening, and I don't want to risk her getting stuck), since she hasn't read the threads/websites saying she could burrow under her paper. In response, she moved into her water bowl.  This morning we went shopping, and found a hide-to-be and a more roomy water dish.  

In response, she's wedged herself between the water dish and the back wall.  


At this point I suspect she may not actually know what a hide *is*, which we've run into with a couple rack-raised BPs. If she's still there tomorrow I may put her in the hide.


Sent using software and hardware

----------

_Fraido_ (09-18-2016)

----------


## Fraido

I had that issue with Phatty, lived without a hide all his life.. He wouldn't touch the one I gave him until I put him in it. Now if I don't have a hide in there he flips his water dish. *eye roll*

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## Prognathodon

Got up this morning to find her in the hide. 

As we were moving around she slowly retreated until she was all the way in. 


Sent using software and hardware

----------

_Albert Clark_ (10-18-2017)

----------


## GoingPostal

Just had to keep an eye on it first, make sure it was safe to go in haha!

----------


## Prognathodon

Last night was Python feeding night, and after using her dinner for a pillow Nageswari started eating once we turned the lights off. 


Sent using software and hardware

----------

_Albert Clark_ (10-18-2017),_Fraido_ (09-21-2016),_GoingPostal_ (09-21-2016)

----------


## Prognathodon

I offered Nageswari the chance to play in the water in the bathtub yesterday. She was wanted NOT PLEASED about it.

My jungle carpet python, OTOH, cruised around playing periscope (not at the same time).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Prognathodon

Last night's geometry lesson: the square





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (10-18-2017),BeksNY (10-25-2016),_distaff_ (01-19-2017),_Fraido_ (10-25-2016),_GoingPostal_ (10-30-2016)

----------


## platinumbp

I knew she would catch on. Good girl!  That's too cute.

----------


## Prognathodon

Almost three months after getting Nageswari, she finally demonstrated that the plumbing works. 

Last night I noticed that she wasn't in her hide, checked, and there was a massive pile. Good thing I knew going in that that's a blood thing. And she behaved nicely for my husband while I cleaned up.

Hopefully by Christmas she'll be moving to roomier quarters - T8 ordered that I think we're going to move a couple colubrids into (divided, no co-habitating), then Nageswari can have one of their current cages, and maybe move my fussbudget sand boa up to the tub Nageswari is in now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Prognathodon

Moved Nageswari downstairs and into a bigger enclosure yesterday.  She looked around a little, had a soak, and tucked herself into a hide. Pythons eat tomorrow, we'll see if the change disrupts her feeding (she's been a reliable feeder, so not worried).


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Prognathodon

Got home this afternoon and found Nageswari out having a bath!  I assume she comes out at night, this is the first time I've seen her out since I got her (not counting when I go looking for her).



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (10-18-2017),_distaff_ (01-19-2017),_GoingPostal_ (01-20-2017),iLikeSneks (01-19-2017)

----------


## distaff

She is gorgeous.  

You mentioned the Batik morph, so I had to look it up.  Pretty, but too busy for me - no where to rest the eye.  
At some point, I'll get a short tail.

----------


## Prognathodon

Thank you, I think she's gorgeous, too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## crenfrow524

I don't know much about bloods as they aren't very popular in this area, but that snake is beautiful! I'm gonna have to do some research on those and look into one in the future.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk

----------


## Prognathodon

Nageswari is watching TV with me.




And checking BP-net.
 


Silly snek, that's my water!


Whenever I type she hisses.  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_GoingPostal_ (06-07-2017)

----------


## Prognathodon

Hmm...hairy monster...no, not going to go investigate it.
 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## C.Marie

Toke Yuri sometime to figure out what a hide was for a while too (on it , around it , and sometimes wake up in the morning to hides in the water dish :Surprised: ). Good luck she is a beauty!

----------


## Prognathodon

She figured out hides after a day or two, now I rarely see her out of   her favorite.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Prognathodon

Some pictures from yesterday.







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_Aedryan Methyus_ (10-17-2017),_GoingPostal_ (10-17-2017)

----------


## Aedryan Methyus

She's beautiful! Glad she is doing good. They just ALWAYS have to be turned around staring up at your face, don't they? I hate that! lol It's weird how my Sumatrans and Borneos don't do that. Just the Bloods... I'm surprised how much smaller your 2015 girl seems to be than my 2015 Matrix Het T+ girl. She looks more like my 2016 male... Do you know what her weight is? I just weighed my girl on 10/13 and she weighed in at 1,146 grams. Her boyfriend was weighed on 10/11 and was 872 grams...

----------


## Prognathodon

Its been a while since I weighed her, so not sure. Back in June she was just shy of 800 grams, but Im confident shes grown since then, as shes a reliable feeder. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_Albert Clark_ (10-18-2017)

----------


## Albert Clark

She is a gorgeous blood! Grats.  :Good Job:

----------


## Prognathodon

Had her out this afternoon, she spent a while basking in the sun through the window. The room lights were off, so theres a lot of contrast. Phone handled it pretty well, though.




I really wish Id gotten her head in focus on this last one, but one hand/arm was occupied holding her up. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_Aedryan Methyus_ (03-07-2018),C.Marie (03-04-2018),_GoingPostal_ (03-08-2018)

----------


## Tigerhawk

She looks great.

----------


## Prognathodon

Thank you!

It doesnt show well in the pictures, but she has a nice spine ridge - not too prominent, but not lost in chub.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Aedryan Methyus

She looks great! What is her age, prey size and feeding schedule?

----------


## Prognathodon

> She looks great! What is her age, prey size and feeding schedule?


Sorry I didnt answer sooner, missed the question.

She was born in July 2015, so almost 3 years old. When she was weighed at the end of March she was 1223 grams. She gets a 20-30-ish gram adult mouse once a week, and this week she got a day-old rabbit kit. I was wondering if it was time to stretch her out to every two weeks, but she still has a nice defined spine: .



If anything, I may consider moving her up to weaned rats.

Had her out today and got some more pictures.

Investigating my phone:








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-21-2018),_richardhind1972_ (05-20-2018)

----------


## Prognathodon

Yes, thats fur in the last picture. Toomy Beagle was sound asleep, and Nageswari was going to go investigate him. I intercepted and told her that Tommys much too big for her to eat.  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## RickyNY

She's so pretty. Another snake going on my list.  :Very Happy:

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-21-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

> She's so pretty. Another snake going on my list.


I recently fell in love with a stunning Black Blood !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-21-2018)

----------


## AnnieHeart

Congratulations on your new snake!! She is a beautiful girl!

----------


## Craiga 01453

> She's so pretty. Another snake going on my list.





> I recently fell in love with a stunning Black Blood !!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah, I love my Borneo. I think there are some amazing blood/STP morphs out there. Sumatran Black Heads are amazing if you like dark, and the Ivory Borneos if you like something light colored. Then bam! All the reds, oranges, yellows, etc...
An awesome snake if you're looking for something beefy. Mine is chill as can be, content to just sit and look around. He's happy just plopped in my lap like a tired puppy dog.
They handle unlike any snake I've ever handled too.

----------

